# Singapore to end investment residency route for expats



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Wealthy expats will no longer be able to gain permanent residency in Singapore next month as the country scraps a scheme that allows them the right if they invest in the country. Currently under the Financial Investor Scheme (FIS) foreigners who bring in a minimum of S$10 million (£5 million) into Singapore for five years [...]

Click to read the full news article: Singapore to end investment residency route for expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

about time, since there is a bit more loud noise on the ground, about rich guys buying PR


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

Took our rice bowl away  but it will come back up after a few years, it always does


----------

